# Kunden-Limits-Template Inputfelder verschoben.



## Duisburger (12. März 2009)

Hallo Forum,
bin jetzt doch auf -Lenny umgestiegen und ISPConfig 3.0.0.9 installiert, läuft auf Anhieb! Danke an Till für das sehr gute HOwTo. 

Allerdings habe ich beim Aufruf der Seite: Kunden / Limits die Inputfelder über den Text liegen. (siehe Grafik im Anhang)
HAbe schon im IE-6 und IE-7 die Schriftgröße und Codierung geändert, bleibt aber so.... 

Ups, sehe gerade noch... der Firefox stellt es richtig dar.... 
(den benutze ich aber eher selten)

Für eine Lösung wäre ich sehr dankbar..


----------



## Till (12. März 2009)

Wie Du sicherlich gesehen hast ist 3.0.0.9 kein stable release sondern noch eine Vorabversion, also nicht fehlerfrei. Aktualisiere Deine Installation am besten mal auf den aktuellen Stand im SVN mit dem Befehl:

ispconfig_update_from_svn.sh


----------



## Duisburger (14. März 2009)

*danke für die info*

Hallo Till,
ich habe deinen tip mit dem SVN beherzigt. Anzeige ist im IE6/IE7 jetzt 
auch (fast) ok. (vorletzte Feld 'Standarddatenbankserver' fließt noch 
in das inputfeld ein und bei der deutschen Darstellung des ISPConfig
erscheint nur bei aktiven-Link der Text "Kunde" ansonsten immer "Client". )

Beim HOWTO der pferfekte server mit debian5.... erhalte ich allerdings noch eine Warnug nach dem Erstellen des *MyDns*

_debian:/etc/init.d# update-rc.d mydns defaults_
_update-rc.d: *warning: /etc/init.d/mydns missing LSB information*_
_update-rc.d: see <__http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts__>_
_Adding system startup for /etc/init.d/mydns ..._
_/etc/rc0.d/K20mydns -> ../init.d/mydns_
_/etc/rc1.d/K20mydns -> ../init.d/mydns_
_/etc/rc6.d/K20mydns -> ../init.d/mydns_
_/etc/rc2.d/S20mydns -> ../init.d/mydns_
_/etc/rc3.d/S20mydns -> ../init.d/mydns_
_/etc/rc4.d/S20mydns -> ../init.d/mydns_
_/etc/rc5.d/S20mydns -> ../init.d/mydns_
_debian:/etc/init.d# debian:/etc/init.d# _

und MyDsn wird im ISPConfig als nicht aktiv angezeigt. Hängt das evtl. zusammen?

Nachdem ich nun mehrmals den server neu aufgesetzt habe, habe ich noch folgendes großes Porblem. Egal, ob deutsche oder englische Version, habe ich keinen Browser-Zugriff auf das CGI-BIN-Verzeichnis eines Kunden, Error 403.
Habe auch die Einstellung mit und ohne SUEXEC ausprobiert, keine Änderung, die vhost sieht allerding dann etwas anders aus.
Hier mal ein Auszug einer ***.vhost:

_debian:/etc/apache2/sites-enabled# cat siq-kunstharze.net.vhost_
_|<Directory /var/www/siq-kunstharze.net>_
_| AllowOverride None_
_| Order Deny,Allow_
_| Deny from all_
_|</Directory>_

*Ist das der richtige Ort? (vor dem virtualcontainer?)*

_<VirtualHost *:80>_
_DocumentRoot /var/www/siq-kunstharze.net/web_
_ServerName siq-kunstharze.net_
_ServerAlias __www.siq-kunstharze.net_
_ServerAdmin __webmaster@siq-kunstharze.net_
_ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/siq-kunstharze.net/error.log_

_<Directory /var/www/siq-kunstharze.net/web>_
_Options FollowSymLinks_
_AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo_
_Order allow,deny_
_Allow from all_
_# ssi enabled_
_AddType text/html .shtml_
_AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml_
_Options +Includes_
_<Files ~ '.php[s3-6]{0,1}$'>_
_Order allow,deny_
_Deny from all_
_Allow from none_
_</Files>_
_</Directory>_
_<Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web>_
_Options FollowSymLinks_
_AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo_
_Order allow,deny_
_Allow from all_
_# ssi enabled_
_AddType text/html .shtml_
_AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml_
_Options +Includes_
_<Files ~ '.php[s3-6]{0,1}$'>_
_Order allow,deny_
_Deny from all_
_Allow from none_
_</Files>_
_</Directory>_
_# cgi enabled_
_ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /var/www/clients/client1/web1/cgi-bin/_
_AddHandler cgi-script .cgi_
_AddHandler cgi-script .pl_
_* <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web1/cgi-bin>_
_* AllowOverride None_
_* Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch_
_* Order allow,deny_
_* Allow from all_
_* </Directory>_
_</VirtualHost>_


wobei kein Zugriff auf das CGI-Verzeichniss möglich war. Erst durch 
manuelles Hinzufügen der markierten Directory-Zeilen funktionierte es.


----------



## Till (15. März 2009)

Wenn Du einen Bug posten möchtest bzw. eine Lösung dafür, dann poste bitte direkt im Bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


----------

